# DC system hose



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I recently purchased a 1/2 hp Delta dust collector, at the time I thought it was the 1 hp model but live and learn. After a few weeks of use it has given me some issues with clogging when used with my 20" planer. In the long term I plan on upgrading my DC or adding an additional blower to the system. In the short term I will be making a separator and getting some hose to keep from having to wheel the thing around my shop. 

My question for now is dealing with the hose. My planer has a 5" dust port, my Laguna band saw has a 4" port, and my miter saw has what seems to be 1.75" port. My assumption for the moment would be to go with the biggest hose I can given that it will be traveling about 10 to 15 feet at the most. I have seen some systems use PVC and some use metal ducting and some use flexible hose. Whats the best rout here? Is there an alternative that will save me some cash and give me good quality dust collection?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the maximum diameter should be what is on the dc port. minimize the hose as much as possible because it has a lot of friction, pipe is smoother.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Since I hope to upgrade my DC some time soon I'm not sure what port size it will have. I also considered having a larger diameter hose going to my separator and the regular 4" going from the separator to the dc.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Couple of thoughts:

Looking ahead, with a 20" planer in particular, you have some heavy duty air flow needs. I'd seriously consider a 2 hp DC as adequate, 1.5 marginal. These should be capable of handling 6" duct work. The goal is to minimize resistance to air flow between the tool and the DC. Smooth, straight large diameter paths are best; flex hose, multiple bends and narrow ducts all sap performance. The only downside of a large diameter duct is that while air _flow_ (cubic feet/min) is better, air _speed_ (feet/sec) is lower. This is a particular consideration when moving air upwards, say from a tool to an overhead duct run.

That said, for your ultimate setup, I'd go with 6" horizontal runs and drop to the DC. The rises should match the tool ports (5" for the planer), and, depending on your tool setup, preferably some rigid (smooth), with flex hose to give some freedom in moving the tool. I prefer metal duct work; with plastic you need to be aware of static electricity build up and possible sparking.

You didn't say where in the system you had clogging. With my lowly 12" planer and an undersized collector, I had clogging in the planer dust hood (cured with a 2 hp DC). I'd be leery of installing a separator with your current DC. It will seriously rob performance in an already poor situation.

Until you can upgrade, I'd try to manage with running as short a length as practical of 5" flex hose from your planer, and use an adapter at the DC input (5" to 4", say). For the other tools, I'd get adapters at the tool end to match. You'll need to move your DC around, most likely.

As a rule, the inlet and outlet ports of a separator match. Plan your DC for the larger DC you intend to get eventually, and size accordingly (5 to 6"). If you're determined to get the separator now, use adapters; I'd still go with the 5" size in and out, and drop to 4" only at the entrance to your DC.

Just my .02 :smile:


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

When shopping for dust collectors compare the independently tested and verified fan curve.


----------

